# Question on a 50" simplicity deck



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 50" deck on my prestige. 
I noticed that the blade spidle thinge has 5 bolts around its base where it is bolted up to the Deck. on the 2 outside blade spindle case things there are only 4 bolts and each one has a hole where it looks like a bolt should be... i always assumed the dealer missed them or they vibrated out, but while cleaning my deck i checked and it looks like there is no place for the bolt to go. 
does anyone else have a 50" deck? do all of your spindle things have all of the bolts in them? 


attached is a photo, poor quality but on the right side of the photo, you see a missing bolt hole, but there is no room for the bolt to go in... 
thanks


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*dirt*

john;
I am concerned,was that dirt I saw on the underside of your mower deck? It looks like you never even waxed under there.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

your mocking me right Slip? 

all i know is my last tractor: toro WH266H every time i brought it to be serviced i was told how the deck was a mess underneath...
with my new ride, i am a bit compulsive and tend to clean it a little too much.. plus its easy to get this deck off so i dont mind.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*just teasing*

John;
On my 1966 simplicity I have coat hanger welded and brazed so many patches it looks like Frankensteins monster


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

Try going to 
http://www.simplicitytechpubs.com/techpubsearch.php
and put 1694017 in the window for mfg. no. You can then download the parts manual in pdf format and print it out.

This may not be any help, as I have already viewed it and gave me no clear answer to your question. Maybe you can make sense of it. It showed multiple holes and specified a total of 18 fasteners for the spindles covers on the underside of the deck. Either the diagram is wrong, or you are missing even more fasteners than you thought. My guess is, the diagram is wrong. Call Simplicity.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my mistake brad, there are 6 per spindle, i am wondering if the holes need to be bored out or something. there was definetly no room to put the bolt in. 

I could not get much info from the manual, ill try simplicity or my dealer...

thanks
sj

any idea as to when or if they will put the repair manual on their site?


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ....

Often, the center arbor is heavier duty, and bolted on more securely than the outboard ones. That's mostly because the center one is under more stress, due to the power belt from engine connecting to it. The other two usually just get their power from the center one, so it needs to be tougher. Hense... 5 bolts instead of 4

Alternate explanation... 
The arbors are used on several machines, so bolt pattern varies depending on application.

Another explanation...
Because God Said so....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

What I just typed might be bologna, but at least it ups my post number!!!

Heh Jody.... NIP,NIP....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to my dealer, he said: Yes there are 6 bolt holes but the 2 that do not have anything in them are supposed to be that way... seemed strange, as i questioned simplicity and they said that all 6 holes should have bolts in them... 


thanks 
sj


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

Does either your dealer, or another dealer in your area have a 50" deck you can check out and see if they're all that way? (I would check on mine, but it's a 54" and not a true comparison). Seems strange that Simplicity and he would not agree. In any case, it's probably not going to cause you any grief in the long run. Might want to give it a close exam at the 23 month point, just to make sure if there IS a problem, it's covered under warranty.

Brad


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Simple John, I have 6 bolts on each spindle of my 50" deck. I bought my Prestige this past May. I checked and the bolts are tight. You should talk to your dealer about yours.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Cousy: Ill have to push the dealer. it is strange though.. .I put a screwdriver into the bolt holes felt like they were plugged up... not with grass but as if there was metal in there... ill requestion the dealer. 

thanks again for the info 

you like your prestige? you plow or snowthrow with it? ill be throwing this year for the 1st time.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't plow with it; I have an old Alis Chambers B-10 that I have a blade on to plow with. I did get a few attachments for my Prestige; cultivator, disk, and almost finished backblade. I had it welded today; still need to do some work but it will be ready in a week or so. I'd like to find a york rake for it sometime.


----------

